# "What's it?", trivia question....



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Alright, I'll give it a whirl! Are they those clips that go on fuse holders? (As is service disconnect)


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Alright, I'll give it a whirl! Are they those clips that go on fuse holders? (As is service disconnect)


Nope, but you're in the right era if you're thinking about fuses, but nothing to do with fuses. 

(I apologize for the poor qulaity pic. I tried a dozen different ways to get a decent close-up shot, and I couldn't get one. This was my best attempt.)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Marc...You pictures are usually of such quality, time for a camera upgrade..What are you using?

First thought was a tip for a soldering iron.

Thermal elements for a OCP of some kind?


Is it just coincendental that your first name ends in M--ARC????????


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> Marc...You pictures are usually of such quality, time for a camera upgrade..What are you using?


I just can't get a good close-up detailed pic to save my life. Sometimes, I even have to cover up half the flash with a piece of black tape to keep the whole picture from being a wash of light. 

HP Photosmart E317, 5.0 Megapixels


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> First thought was a tip for a soldering iron.
> 
> Thermal elements for a OCP of some kind?


No, and nope. Think metering.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I just can't get a good close-up detailed pic to save my life. Sometimes, I even have to cover up half the flash with a piece of black tape to keep the whole picture from being a wash of light.
> 
> HP Photosmart E317, 5.0 Megapixels


 I have the M517. Try the Macro setting (shooting mode)


----------



## oldnslow (Apr 14, 2007)

Out here, Billy Bob was makin them and they wer sellin like hotcakes. That thar is a jump-all.
It has replaced the penny as the fixall for overloaded circuits. With all them new fangled breakers and such Billy Bob the great inventer came up with these....one size fitz all.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I have the M517. Try the Macro setting (shooting mode)


No 'macro' setting in the shooting mode menu. Just "auto", "action", "landscape" and "portrait". Portrait gives me okay results on close-ups every once in a while.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Use tissue paper over the flash or a proper diffuser. With the tissue paper you will have to experiment to get the number of folds/thickness.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

Look like heating elements to me


----------



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

would these be the wires that help hold the fuse jaws tight?


----------



## oldnslow (Apr 14, 2007)

Try shooting pics from 3 ft away and using highest resolution. Then crop etc. to make pic you want.


----------



## shazam (Apr 16, 2007)

*Are they fuze pullers?*


----------



## yanici (Mar 25, 2007)

I use those things all summer when I'm grilling hot dogs and steaks. They work great turning over the meat.:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Actually, I'll let you guys off the hook. They're the link bars that connect an 'A' base meter head to the meter can. They sometimes burn up. I had to use one the other day because the meter was a 120 volt meter, and the customer needed a 240 circuit for a window air conditioner. You need to install another link bar to change from a 120 service to a 240 service if you want to keep the 'A' base meter can. A $10 part can sometimes save a person from a $2000 service upgrade.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Actually, I'll let you guys off the hook. They're the link bars that connect an 'A' base meter head to the meter can. They sometimes burn up. I had to use one the other day because the meter was a 120 volt meter, and the customer needed a 240 circuit for a window air conditioner. You need to install another link bar to change from a 120 service to a 240 service if you want to keep the 'A' base meter can. A $10 part can sometimes save a person from a $2000 service upgrade.


 
Wow, you saving money for a customer.........?

I thought everything was an "upsell"...........?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe Momma said:


> Wow, you saving money for a customer.........?
> 
> I thought everything was an "upsell"...........?


Except when the people are in their 80's, and don't look like they own anything newer than 1960.

Sometimes, you just have to realize that if you don't do something small, nothing will get done. People like this, when faced with a possible large bill, will just say "never mind". It's a judgement call; for sure. A small slice of the pie is better than no pie at all, sometimes.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Marc:

One issue I had when I did residential, was charging customers for work when I felt they could not afford what was needed. I often did work for free. My boss at the time did not appreciate that.

Siome of the places we worked in were scary, from an electrical stand point.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Except when the people are in their 80's, and don't look like they own anything newer than 1960.
> 
> Sometimes, you just have to realize that if you don't do something small, nothing will get done. People like this, when faced with a possible large bill, will just say "never mind". It's a judgement call; for sure. A small slice of the pie is better than no pie at all, sometimes.


 
WOW, MD is showing 'morals'.

and I thought you were all about 'smallest bang for the buck'.......

It appears you only 'argue' that fact about yourself (cheapskate, is what I'm talking about)


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> I often did work for free. My boss at the time did not appreciate that.


Yeah, that's where I'd draw the line, too. :no:


----------



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

unlike the popular belief from the field hands, managment does care.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

In a non-union shop, I often did things for people completely unrelated to electrical just to make someone smile, I always found enjoyment in doing that.
My boss of course didn't care, and my time sheet never reflected my charity work(nor did my 1040's. Would be pretty sad if charity were claimed to escape from taxes, afterall it is called 'charity' right).


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll take the government's charity any time they offer.
:thumbup:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

OK let me try. Some fuse bridge carriers are spring loaded. Is it the spring?

Frank


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm beginning to think MD doesn't even know what it is, and this whole post is just so he might be able to find out....:whistling2:


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

Tab Faber said:


> I'll take the government's charity any time they offer.
> :thumbup:


I understand claiming money as charity, but claiming your time to mow your 80 year old neighbors lawn on your taxes just looks like it was a burden on you to do so.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe Momma said:


> I'm beginning to think MD doesn't even know what it is, and this whole post is just so he might be able to find out....:whistling2:


Joe, I already said what it was in post #16.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Actually, I'll let you guys off the hook. They're the link bars that connect an 'A' base meter head to the meter can. They sometimes burn up. I had to use one the other day because the meter was a 120 volt meter, and the customer needed a 240 circuit for a window air conditioner. You need to install another link bar to change from a 120 service to a 240 service if you want to keep the 'A' base meter can. A $10 part can sometimes save a person from a $2000 service upgrade.


That's amazing. I viewed this thread I believe on Friday night. On Saturday, I did a panel change with the meter in the basement. The meter was an old Murray enclosure and had these 'link bars' going from the 4 (not 5) meter 'wheels' to the load side. I said to myself, "where have I seen these before?" Kinda wierd, huh...


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread.:001_huh:

Man! I throw more of those things away that I care to remember. 

To work on a main breaker or the like, you can loosen up the set screws that hold those bars in place, then slide them up and lock them back down in the up position. Sort of locking out the meter.

I can't believer more of you did not immediately know what they were. Didn't they use "A-frame" meters all over the country?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> To work on a main breaker or the like, you can loosen up the set screws that hold those bars in place, then slide them up and lock them back down in the up position. Sort of locking out the meter.


S'zackly right. Most A-base meters lost their little lead seal that was holding that cover sealed over those set screws decades ago, so it's a good way for an electrician to make things safe while he does a little work.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

that one thing i did rember one place i did work on it have "A" frame meter socket but it was wired on 480 volts it was little spooky with it.

that connection it did threw few other sparky right off the wall with the setup and took me few min figure out why and i relized that the "A" frame meter do only have 2 core instead of 3 core of standard 3 ph meters so therefore ph A and ph C were ran thru the meter but B ph was bypassed the meter. [ now you see why i called  meters ]

Merci , Marc


----------

